# JimD's Warren



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 6, 2005)

How old does this little one look? Please, it would be a huge help!

-Danielle


----------



## pamnock (Feb 7, 2005)

Very hard to tell from the blurry photo, but he appears to be from 3-4 weeks of age.

Pam


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 7, 2005)

they told us he was 8 weeks. Maybe thats why he got so sick so quickly...


----------



## pamnock (Feb 7, 2005)

He could have been eight weeks of age, but just appears younger to me.

I'm so sorry for your loss -- I know it must be hard when you think of him.

Pam


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 8, 2005)

I dont know what breed he is, but my 6 week old babies are definately bigger than he was..... he just doesn't look like an 8 week old bunny to me.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Feb 26, 2005)

Helllooooo Danielle! :dude:

What cute Pictures! Is that Binky? How's he settling in with the others?

So glad to see you, Kiddo! 

I love the portrait pictures of you, and my favorite is the one you're begging your father with your eyes in the Boathouse Bunny Party. Also the one of Mr. Woody Pet that Christine created are all must-haves in this thread.



-Carolyn


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Feb 26, 2005)

what a cute bunny....i LOVE the one on the left! he's SO beautiful:shock:!

ellie


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 27, 2005)

they are the same bunnie ellie!!

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

carolyn, she is getting alone fine besides the one chunk smore took out of her ear!! 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Lets play a game... Can YOU find the Brindle in the picture below?


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 27, 2005)

Poor Smore! 

Oh Binky!! :X Bad Bad Bad!

How's Smore's ear? Are you treating it with anything? If it's open, you might want to put a bit of hydrogen peroxide on the little love to make sure it's clean.

If you guys don't have any NutriCal in the house, I strongly recommend you get some. It's great to have in case they go off their feed, are hurting, need a boost for their immune system, or help stimulate their appetite. If you do have some, I'd give Smore an inch or 1/2 tonight.

It certainly didn't take Binky long to start bossin, did it?

Now, as to the game...I'm not seein Brindle Bear. Did you put her in there??? You're really pushing my eyesight for this one. 

Gotta go look again.

-Carolyn


I SEE HER! I See Her!! Good camoflage!!
*high-five*

Do another!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Feb 27, 2005)

i know! lol, i _does_ sound like i thought they were. i just meant the pic on the left was really cute.**squints** OOOOOOO,i see her too!

ellie


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 27, 2005)

Enjoy Caroyln!!


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 27, 2005)

Remind me....how many bunnies are in there?

You've gotta post pictures of all the buns too, Dear Heart.

THANKS for the puzzles! I love them. What a unique, fun, creative, and an original idea. Great Job, Danielle! *Big Hug*

-Carolyn


----------



## Fergi (Feb 27, 2005)

Brindle is such a doll, absolutely adorable. 

Your dad with the woody pet added in is hilarious, and yes I found the bunny!

Where are the pictures of the rest of your crew? Would LOVE to see them!

Fergi's mom


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 27, 2005)

there are six of them! Here are Brindle, Benji, MooShu, S'more and Chippers... And it wasn't Binks who bit Smore it was Smore who bit Binks!! There are so many it gets confusing... But remember how Brindle was eatting Benji's whiskers? Now Benji is gettin her back and eatting her whiskers!! Ouy vay!! Haha


----------



## Spiced77 (Feb 27, 2005)

ahh i cant wait until i live in a big enough place to have so many buns!!


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 27, 2005)

Way to Go, Benji! 

I couldn't figure out if Binky made 5 or 6. 
Ohh, Smore nipping at Binks sounds more like the scenario I would've imagined. Oh that Smore! Trouble Bubble Boss Bunny. :X Smore's protecting the Warren. 

Love the first picture of this thread. It really looks like the bunny is waving. More bunny pictures, please! Want to see those noses! 

So there are 6 of them in the hidden picture puzzle? 



-Carolyn


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 27, 2005)

Open bag of woody pet....






Three under the table...








One under the chest....








And there are two in the car....


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 27, 2005)

We are NOT bunny people!!






This was a gift from a friend of my moms. Its a bunny inside a glass crystal... its really cool but doesnt photograph well..






I was inspired!! This was my first ever painting!!






This was my second painting!!


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh Goodness! Mr. WoodyPet is wearing off on you. I can't believe you're proud of your bags of WoodyPet. I know your Dad wanted to stock up on some more soon. Looks like he made it to the store. Some families like to go out for ice cream; your family enjoys going out for WoodyPet.:shock:

The first picture you drew of the rabbit is very good for a first try. If I tried to draw a rabbit, it wouldn't look like a rabbit, I can assure you.

Why don't you guys like rabbits? 

:? 

()

-Carolyn


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 27, 2005)

Just thought I would add a new picture of me


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks so much for sharing all the photos with us!!! You have such a great way with a camera! It makes me want to practicing using mine a bit more.... 

I was wondering if you got your print yet of Benji? I sent it off the same time as everyone elses..... so far (at least to my knowledge) yours is the only one i'm not sure arrived yet. Please let me know....if it hasnt arrived by Monday, i'll send out a new print on Tuesday.

Annie


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> there are six of them! Here are Brindle, Benji, MooShu, S'more and Chippers... And it wasn't Binks who bit Smore it was Smore who bit Binks!! There are so many it gets confusing... But remember how Brindle was eatting Benji's whiskers? Now Benji is gettin her back and eatting her whiskers!! Ouy vay!! Haha


heehee I have to say it!

GET YOUR BUNS OUTTA MY CHAIR!


----------



## bluebird (Mar 1, 2005)

I like your hair cut, bluebird


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 1, 2005)

*bluebird wrote: *


> I like your hair cut, bluebird




Me too!



-Carolyn


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Mar 1, 2005)

thank you *all sweaty* it doesnt look like that when ive just finished working out for the first time since... i was 12....


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Mar 5, 2005)

Look at that Binker nose!!








"They took my blankie away!!"








"I WANT MY BLANKIE!!"








"I lost my blankie!"








"Well I guess this will work"


----------



## blueyes65 (Mar 5, 2005)

Danielle, Benji looks so much like my Shadow, I see now what a cute adorable group!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2005)

This picture is too Funny! Love the one you posted of Binky in the Sebastian's Little Girl's thread too, Danielle.

Binky needs to learn to relax, ey?

I hope there's a bed left for the humans in yourhouse to sleep in. It looks like the rabbits have taken over.

-Carolyn


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey everyone, Danielle here (obvously)... Just posting a picture of that date i told you about.. well hit it off great and now we are together!! This is Vinnie, me and Aninkin (not my cat,my friends cat)... Well ta ta for now!!



_danielle_



http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYY90UShttp://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYY90US


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Apr 5, 2005)

"Momma's not gunna see me makin trouble!!"








"Uht Oh... She sees me!"








"She won't see me in here"








"Lemme duck down."








"Is she still out there?"








"Ill just stay in here"


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 5, 2005)

Very nice pics!






I LOVE this one!

VERY cute!

Monkeys!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 6, 2005)

What awesome looking bunnies. My tummy hurts from laughing.

Binky relax sweetie lmbo. That is one truly relaxed bunn.

Hide and seek is positively Adorable. What great pictures.

Tina


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jun 27, 2005)

Teeheehee



I WANNA BE A BUNNY!! Me and Binkie


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 28, 2005)

Danielle, that is too cute ! - Jan


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 11, 2005)

I wanted to see how much she would tolerate me.. for some reason she turns into a Sebbies when she is with me!!


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh the look on that face!


The Indignity! I am laughing so hard over here! 

You definitely have a way with the buns =) Werent you one of the ones who got 'Nubi kisses 

I just get 'Nubi nibbles or prods


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 11, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote: *


> Oh the look on that face!
> 
> 
> The Indignity! I am laughing so hard over here!
> ...


Haha i did get Nubi kissies!!!!I also got Gwen kissies!! And Sebbiekisses and Cali kissies and Tucker kissies... But i dont get kissiesfrom my buns. I came home and it was all like... IM MAD AT YOU!! Butshes ok now. She is so funny, i love her soo much! She just sat thereand took over my seat!! I was like MOVE!! Cant wait to see Nubi allgrown up!! See you guys soon!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 12, 2005)

:laugh:

That is TOO CUTE!

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Jul 12, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> :laugh:
> 
> That is TOO CUTE!
> 
> -Carolyn


Binkie was being so cute and well behaved. Go figure!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 12, 2005)

Maybe you guys should go away more often.

She's so adorable in that picture! If ever a rabbit could look like a human, this is it!

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 12, 2005)

There are no wordsfor the look on that face! It's like a combination of humiliation andresignation...

 Don't leave Binkie anymore!!!

Raspberry


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh looky at that baby :love:. I don't know how you got her to stay like that Danielle. Shes is one happy bun.

I just want to kiss this little nose! 







Vickie


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 13, 2005)

I think this chair has been claimed in the name of good bunnies everywhere...:bunnydance:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 16, 2005)

Look at those lovie dovies!!! (Brindle and Benji)


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 16, 2005)

This is our little boy Meatball... He just turned 2 two days ago!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 16, 2005)

This is our new little girl Tiny Tina. Is isabout 2 months old, and she is a little devil.. ANY TAKERS???(We named her Tiny Tina becuase she looks just like Athina, if youremember a while back Athina died, and i was suprised when my friendtold me he had babies and one looked like Athina!! aka TINA!!)


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 17, 2005)

Oh they're so cute! Love the names!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 24, 2005)

I love this picture!!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 24, 2005)

Aww that's sweet!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 3, 2005)

Look at that dewlop!!!








Smile!!!






Look at them whiskers! They look like fireworks






Hello!!






Imma chill here for a bit






OOOO SCAREY (i covered the flash on accident)






Look at my tail!!






She has wings!! NO MORE RED BULL!!






Biggg dewlop






Hi Momma






Ok im getting tired of this






Here's da butt pose!!






GIMMIE DAT CAMERA!!! (and then she bit the camera)


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 3, 2005)

haha! i love this one!! look at the butt teehee!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 3, 2005)

This is Reya, she wanted her picture taken!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 3, 2005)

I love this one!


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 3, 2005)

This belongs in a bunny slasher movie

*da dum, da dum, da dum, REE! REE! REE! REE! REE! REE!*


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 3, 2005)

*Mr. Stee wrote: *


> This belongs in a bunny slasher movie
> 
> *da dum, da dum, da dum, REE! REE! REE! REE! REE! REE!*






Watching Bunny Slasher... When then..... 

da dum, da dum, da dum, REE! REE! REE! REE! REE! REE

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYY90US


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 3, 2005)

OMGosh! Those are some of hte funniestpictures I've ever seen. She is so patient and lets you do whatever youwant to her.





This one is just too funny. Jeremy has a thing for bunny teeth and was cracking up on this one. You made his night.





Girl you are so funny. You are always cracking me up.

Tina


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 3, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwww how sweet nice lop lol she so cute xx georgie


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 4, 2005)

Rosie in her usaual state






Binkie.... in her usual state...






I PROMISED THESE FOR CAROLYN!!!

Brindle standing in her food bowl for staying hello!!






















Yes i know her box is small. her big one got Nurti-cal in it and shewouldnt go back in, so this is her apartment before she gets her houseback!!






SHE FINALLY LOVES ME!! (Look at all those nice poopies, i never thoughti would love seeing poopie so much until she got sick!! YEY FORPOOPIES! Oh yeah, thats just one day of poops)


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 4, 2005)

wooohoo poop!!! :groupparty:


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 4, 2005)

Only Bunny People could be so happy to see a pile of poop =p


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 4, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote:*


> Only Bunny People could be so happy to see a pile of poop=p


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

Aww look at the pretty sleepie bunnie


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 5, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> Aww look at the pretty sleepie bunnie


:love:


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 5, 2005)

You have some very cute rabbits


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

For all of you in Arizona, i thought you might like this one... IT A MOUNTAIN!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

IMMA ON THE LOOK OUT FOR DEM :duck:


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 5, 2005)

Your avatar is wonderful! Did you make it yourself?

Great photos!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

No, Zee made it for me!!! Just send her over thepictures im sure she would be happy to help you out!! If you life I canmake the graffiti for your buns names!! Just let me know their names!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

Hes two years old this month!! BIRTHDAY BENJI!!













Aww pretty boy!








Jessica posing with Meatball!! Aint he a cutie? I mean... Aint she a cutie?








Meatball cleaning the bunny on the shelf!!










Noooow... FOR MY BABY GIRL!!








Posing pretty for her mommy








Hiding under her blankie








Momma?? OH ITS MOMMA!!








TAKE MY PICTURE TAKE MY PICTURE


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 6, 2005)

Benji's a big boy now at2 yearsold. His fur looks so shiny and healthy in thosepics. And you have me craking up over the 'beware of attackrabbit' sign on Binkie's cage.

:laugh:


----------



## ariel (Aug 6, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote*


> Hiding under her blankie




:rofl:

I love this !!!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 11, 2005)

These are just some ideas for those of you who reseaved links at the BHP!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 11, 2005)

Key rings...


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 11, 2005)

We use them to keep the littler boxes in place too!!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 11, 2005)

What a Babe!






Like Buck's picture over the cage. 

-Carolyn


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 11, 2005)

He watches over the bunny room!!


----------



## holland (Aug 12, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> Hiding under her blankie




That is too cute. She looks like one of my bkn tort Holland Lop does.


----------



## JimD (Aug 15, 2005)

This picture only shows half of her cage. She'sgot the biggest cage of all the buns. It's actually 2 smaller cagesthat we modified into one to make it 4 foot long. We call it "TheHilton" and Binkie's nickname is "Paris".


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 15, 2005)

That's hot.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 15, 2005)

All those bunnies are adorable, but OMG Binkieis just too sweet! She is the biggest baby!! I'm inlove. :love:

Jen


----------



##  (Aug 15, 2005)

This one looks like my Stubby on a bit larger than he is . 

BUT! now I know whathe would look like complete with Ears!!!!!! she is very pretty.








geesh helps when you actually ADD the picture !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey everyone!! Check out my website! Zee made it for me!!

http://devoted.to/danni


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

it looks awesome !!


----------



## Zee (Aug 17, 2005)

After lots of hard work, we finally got there.

Only took today to do.

Yeah !!!! Finally got you a website !!!!

Now i need a drink after that arty:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 17, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> After lots of hard work, we finally got there.
> 
> Only took today to do.
> 
> ...




:star::star::star::star::star::star:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 18, 2005)

Danielle,

Here ya go


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 18, 2005)

aww thank you!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 18, 2005)

Your welcome


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 18, 2005)

I was sitting here playing with some stuff! what do you guys think??


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 18, 2005)

lol I like it so cute


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> I was sitting here playing with some stuff! what do you guysthink??


it looks awesome ILMB...are youthinking aboutgoing into Graphic Design? not only just for computers, but like foradverrtsing billboards and all the adds you see in the magazines....youhave an eye for placement and what goes with what.....and it seems likesomething you reallyenjoy doing .. i think you'dflourish in a type of field like that


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 18, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I wassitting here playing with some stuff! what do you guysthink??
> ...




nope- CSI BABY


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> ...


awesome !! ....when you start looking at schools, many offercombined programs so that you can get your M.D. quicker like in say 7years instead of 8 ....now what exactly are you trying to dob/c with some fields such as M.E. and such you have to have abackground in criminal law and have to serve some time in the policeforce


----------



## JimD (Aug 18, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *FreddysMom wrote:*
> ...


I think that the best place to start would be with forensicsciences. If you check it out you'll find thatit is common for technicians not to have attendeda four-year degree program at a college or university. Some have twoyear associates degrees, and still others have only on the job trainingwith a high-school diploma or GED.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*
> ...


careful with that tech stuff...yes you can get it with minimaleducation ..but they are stuck doing basically throwing out the trashwork for minimal pay with minimal opportunity of advancement..it wouldbe a wonderful job to hold however while you are in school ..it wouldlook great on a resume


----------



## JimD (Aug 18, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> careful with that tech stuff...yes you can get it withminimal education ..but they are stuck doing basically throwing out thetrash work for minimal pay with minimal opportunity of advancement..itwould be a wonderful job to hold however while you are in school ..itwould look great on a resume


My niece started out with a GED. She then went for training and becamean EMT. Now she is studying to become a Forensic Scientist. However shewill be following the sucession of levels and be continuing hereducation the entire time. Starting with being an evidence technician(recognition, documentation, collection, and preservationphysical evidence), then to criminalist (studies crime,criminals, and the scientific methods of their identification,apprehension, and prosecution), and then on to generalist(Grissom). It'll be a long road and she'l'l need to get her masters (aleast) by the time she want to be a generalist.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

awesome for her Jim!! I wish her the best of luck!!


----------



## JimD (Aug 18, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> awesome for her Jim!! I wish her the best of luck!!


Thanks! I hope she's sucessful with this. She figured that it's hard tofind a good job with schooling and no experience. However it's just ashad to get a job if you have experience and no schooling. So shefigured she would invest the time and get both by work her way throughthe ranks and going to school at the same time.

On a side note....did you hear that the Morristown Agway ran out ofstock of Woody Pet? It's been on backorder and they don't know when itwill be coming in!! The next closest place would be in Newton which isalmost an hour from me!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

i know :?...i just ran outta my carefresh andmade a phonecall before i drove up there and they were out !! so iactually bought yesterdays new cuz it was cheaper thancarefresh.....newton is the next closest one to me too ..i so dont wantto drive an hour up there


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 18, 2005)

Now now Jim, my JOB is a 45 minute drive from home every day. Certainly you can drive a mere hour for a carload of Woody Pet.


----------



## JimD (Aug 18, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> i know :?...i just ran outta my carefresh and made aphonecall before i drove up there and they were out !! so i actuallybought yesterdays new cuz it was cheaper than carefresh.....newton isthe next closest one to me too ..i so dont want to drive an hour upthere


I'm going up to Carolyn's this weekend and I'm planning on picking upabout 10 bags from the TSC in Amenia. My little car will be ridingmighty low on the way home!

I'm sure I could spare a bag or two if you want. It's better than yougoing all the way out to Newton...especially with the price of gas now.

I go through about abag a week, so 8 bags will last about two months. Agway better have stock by then!!

I was also considering trying the wood stove pellets. Agway had 40 lb bags for $4.79.


----------



## JimD (Aug 18, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote:*


> Now now Jim, my JOB is a 45 minute drive from home everyday. Certainly you can drive a mere hour for a carload of WoodyPet.


I really wouldn't mind the100 mile drive (roundtrip). It's more the cost of the gas...$2.59/gal :shock:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 18, 2005)

Jim Homedepot and Lowes carries wood stovepellets durring seasonal time. I am gonna try one bag when it firstcomes out and if it is as good as woodypels or the gaurdian brand. Iwill be stocking up on them. They sell them in a 40lb bag for 3.50 to 4bucks.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 18, 2005)

I am going to Bergen Comm College for 2 yearsand then going to a 4 year college, I am planning on going for a full 6years and having my masters in forensic science when Im done!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 18, 2005)

Okay- now for some new pictures!!!!!!!!









Benji in a trance


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 18, 2005)

The rest of these are Brindle- there are 25 of her and waaaay to many to write cute captions!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> I am going to Bergen Comm College for 2 years and then goingto a 4 year college, I am planning on going for a full 6 years andhaving my masters in forensic science when Im done!!


ahhhhhhhhhhh! dont do it!! ....you will go thru hell trying to get yourcredits transferred over and you will have exausted lots of time energyand money....if youre just trying to do any easy start or not sure ofwhats going on at first take a semester off (sorry Jim i swear nottrying trying to give bad advice) and then start your four year college... and please look closely at the progmrams the collegesoffer many of them offer combined programs like for example Iattend WPU and am a BioTech major ..as an undergrad I am required totake four Graduate courses...so this way if I choose to continue to domy Master's Degree there I am already 1/4 done with it and would onlytake me a 1 year1/2 to complete where as for someone elsejust applying in as a matriculated student it would take a minimum oftwo years. 

Several schools also offer continued masters programs where you go toschool for 5 years and come out with a BS and MS in your field. 

Good Luck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 18, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I amgoing to Bergen Comm College for 2 years and then going to a 4 yearcollege, I am planning on going for a full 6 years and having mymasters in forensic science when Im done!!
> ...




But im not taking my SAT's....


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 18, 2005)

Lol Oh maybe you can work with Grissom.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 21, 2005)

SHANE MEET FORUM!! FORUM MEET SHANE!!



This is the new boyfriend- hes 18 and already a ROTC trainer! Hes such a sweetie!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 22, 2005)

Binkie was laying in my arms and just trancedout! Look at cute!! I held onto her face so she didnt tip over- no iwasnt hurting her!!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 22, 2005)

Binkie is such a little doll! :inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't generallymake comments such as this, cuz, I'm a fluffy girlmyself...

... but seriously... 

This rabbit needssome low calorie pellets or something! :shock: 

Maybea few lesstreats... an exercise machine or treadmill???



Raspberry


----------



## JimD (Aug 22, 2005)

So *that's* why there's bunnie fur all over the keyboard .


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 22, 2005)

LOL! I have bunny hair all over my keyboard, andneither bunny has ever been on the desk. It just flies acrossmy room from the cage to my keyboard. Getting attacked by giantfurballs while sitting at my computer has become a fact of life!


----------



## JimD (Aug 22, 2005)

*bunnydude wrote:*


> LOL! I have bunny hair all over my keyboard, and neitherbunny has ever been on the desk. It just flies across my roomfrom the cage to my keyboard. Getting attacked by giant furballs whilesitting at my computer has become a fact of life!




:laughUST BUNNIES...RUN AWAY...RUN AWAY!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 23, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I don't generally makecomments such as this, cuz, I'm a fluffy girlmyself...
> 
> ... but seriously...
> 
> ...




Shes not fat!! SHES FLUFFY!! She gets the same as the rest ofthem, and they dont get very many treats! And she gets her out time!She is just... FLUFFY!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay... Well then, she looks like a "Fluffy Bunny Basketball"


----------



## JimD (Aug 23, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Okay... Well then, she looks like a "Fluffy Bunny Basketball"


You should have seen her *before* we started limiting treats. I used to call her the "cinderblock with fur". 

She's still losing weight but a little slower than she was at first.She's on limited alfalfa-based pellets and I'm thinking of switchingher over to timothy-based or at least to a 50/50 mix. She gets all ofthe timothy hay that she wants. The only other thing she gets is adaily tsp of rolled oats and a leaf of romaine.

ILMB: didn't somebody have a pic of Brinz in her bikini showing off her gurlish figure?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 23, 2005)

I can sympathize, guys. My Snugglesonly gets 1/4 cup of pellets per day, unlimited hay, a few veggies andalmost no treats and she can't seem to lose her extra weight,either. I don't know what else to do. She stillruns bunny 500s like crazy, so I guess she's not too bad off, but shelooks SO fat to me. 

Laura


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 23, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Okay... Well then, she looks like a "Fluffy Bunny Basketball"
> ...




Leave my pretty Brindle alone! Half naked bunnys are NOT cool online!She's mad that Shawn, Missy, Carolyn and Donna saw them! Im not aboutto show 2300 people!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 23, 2005)

hehe can I see them when I come over tonight???


----------



## JimD (Aug 23, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> hehe can I see them when I come over tonight???


Danielle is going out and probably won't be there. You'll get to see them if she doesn't hide them.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 23, 2005)

yaaaaaaaaaay!!! I got to meet all of the bunniesover at Jim and Danielle's house!! they were all super sweetie pies,especially Brindle!! You got a nice bunch over there guys!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 23, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> yaaaaaaaaaay!!! I got to meet all of the bunnies over at Jimand Danielle's house!! they were all super sweetie pies, especiallyBrindle!! You got a nice bunch over there guys!!




Sooo i called the house while I was out with my friends and Freddys momwas at the house with my BINKIE GIRL!! We were going to meet up at themall after but as she was going home i was headed back! Oh well,another time! But i came home and ALL my bunnies were here! (i had tomake sure) NOW that someone has seen Brinz... TELL THEM SHES NOT FAT!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 23, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote:*
> 
> 
> > yaaaaaaaaaay!!! I got to meet all of the bunnies over at Jimand Danielle's house!! they were all super sweetie pies, especiallyBrindle!! You got a nice bunch over there guys!!
> ...


hehe ...Brindle is not fat .. just very FLUFFY ...she even licked myshirt!!! she had a thing for nibbling on my belt loops silly bunny! 

Binkie came right out to say hello!! 

I could go on for hours about them all ... awesome bunnies!! Luv them all!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 24, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *FreddysMom wrote:*
> ...




I told yall shes just fulffy! And now u see why binkie is my baby! Andwhen i wear pj pantsbinkie chews off the strings


----------



## JimD (Aug 24, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> hehe can I see them when I come over tonight???


It was good to see you again! But I forgot to show you the pictures :foreheadsmack:. Maybe next time.

I'm glad you were willing to take a bag of WoodyPet off of my hands,too. I'm sure it will have a good home now. Let me know how it's doingand post some pics when you get a chance, okay?!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 30, 2005)

we got something in the mail from peta today...its kinda weird!! i guess my mom registered or something and told themwe have rabbits and hamsters!! peta... creepy...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 31, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


>




Thats what i thought afteri thought.. "Am i in trouble?"


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Sep 17, 2005)

This is Tootise!! I WANT HER! She is a 10 month old BLACK FLEMISH ATTHE LOCAL ANIMAL SHELTER! Everyone tell daddy how pretty she is andthat she needs to come home with me for my 18th birthday (which wouldbe an early birthday present since my birthday is in 1 month, 3 weeksand 6 days) becuase she would last that long in the shelter! 

BRING TOOTISE HOMMMMMEE!


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 17, 2005)

awww look at her prettyDewlappie!!! ...yes JimD ..Tootsie MUST go homewith you ... how can you look at that lil beauty and not want her homewith you 



what shelter is she at ILMB?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 17, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww she is a beauti. JimD let her havethis pretty baby. A flemmie in your family would be awesome and moreflemish feaver.

ILMB my birthday is 1 month and 6 days.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Sep 17, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> awww look at her pretty Dewlappie!!!...yes JimD ..Tootsie MUST go home with you ... how can you look atthat lil beauty and not want her home with you
> 
> 
> 
> what shelter is she at ILMB?




Bergen County... I debated telling but its okay. Shes MINNNEEE (i hope)


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 17, 2005)

Dear Danielle's Dad, Jim D:

Danielle is a good girl and NEEDS this rabbit. Look at itthis way, most 18 yr olds want a new car, or some other expensiveselfish gift. What could be a better gift than to let herSAVE A LIFE and get this bunny.

*Nudge nudge* Come on, this gift will be a lot cheaper toupkeep than a brand new car and will last longer than most others. 







...How's that Danielle?


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Sep 18, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Dear Danielle's Dad, Jim D:
> 
> Danielle is a good girl and NEEDS this rabbit. Look at itthis way, most 18 yr olds want a new car, or some other expensiveselfish gift. What could be a better gift than to let herSAVE A LIFE and get this bunny.
> 
> ...




not to mention ITS A FLEMMIE!


----------



## ariel (Sep 18, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> for my 18th birthday (which would be an early birthdaypresent since my birthday is in 1 month, 3 weeks and 6 days) becuaseshe would last that long in the shelter!
> 
> BRING TOOTISE HOMMMMMEE!




Funny how we all count down till we are 18, or 21 and then when we getnearer to the 30's we stop counting and put our age back LOL(well umm some of us do forget how old we are from time totime):embarrassed:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 18, 2005)

*ariel wrote:*


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > for my18th birthday (which would be an early birthday present since mybirthday is in 1 month, 3 weeks and 6 days) becuase she would last thatlong in the shelter!
> ...


I agree with you I stopped counting since I was 25. lol


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Sep 18, 2005)

It is 58 days, 13 hours, 41 minutes and 32 seconds 





af of right this second!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 18, 2005)

ILMB were you able to incourage your dad for this cute flemmie.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Sep 18, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> ILMB were you able to incourage your dad for this cute flemmie.




NO!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 19, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww that is not cool Jim D. You should let her have a flemmie another flemmie on the board. I think it would be cool.

Hey ILMB just sneak her in the house. lol


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 19, 2005)

What a beautiful baby girl! :inlove:







I understand why your parents would hold off if you're looking intofostering some animals from Katrina.Gotta leave some room in the house for people. 

She certainly is a black beauty though! I hope she finds a good home. ray: 

-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 19, 2005)

It's tough being a parent whenyou have to make a decision like that. Weonly try to do the best for them, and in a situation likethis, it's hard to contain theirexcitement. You already have so many athome, and it was even tough for you atthe time when you took in Rosie from Buck and theMissus.

I too would like to get another bunny.:jumpforjoy:But my better half alsosays No! 

Rainbows!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Sep 24, 2005)

today my friend and i (partial custody) got ananole at the ren faire- his name is Hamlet- this is not a picture ofhim but its the best i can do until i get my camera fixed!!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

How's Toots???

-Carolyn


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Oct 17, 2005)

WISH ME LUCK!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Very cute and creative! Good Luck! 

Raspberry


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 18, 2005)

Good Luck!!!

Nicole


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 18, 2005)

GOOD LUCK!!

*Crossed Fingers*


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Oct 21, 2005)

So the vote turned out to be all about thepopular girl.I came in second, so if she doesn fulfil herduty as the VP i will have the position! second isnt last 



-Danielle


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 21, 2005)

Those kinds ofvotes usually are all about the popular girl, not necessarily the mostqualified. I think it's awesome that you are interested in doing thatkind of thing and that you went forit!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Nov 3, 2005)

OK i couldnt find the JOKES thread so im posting this here...



Ok try this... 

Step 1: www.google.com

Step 2: type in FAILURE

Step 3: click "I'm feeling lucky"

Step 4: LAUGH UR BUTT OFF!!!



:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JimD (Jan 17, 2006)

Well I found this one of me and Binkie , but I can't find the same one with me and Brindle


----------



## SAS (Jan 18, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> WellI found this one of me and Binkie , but I can't find the same onewith me and Brindle



Aww, sweet cuddly Binkie! :angel:






Hard to believe after seeing THIS shot. :scared:

(Personally, I still wouldn't let Binkie that close to my throat). :sunshine:


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 18, 2006)

Great pic! I'd love to see some more updated pics of your babies.


----------



## JimD (Jan 18, 2006)

Our newest bunnie...Tootsie....came to live with us in Sept '05


----------



## JimD (Jan 18, 2006)

*SAS wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well I found thisone of me and Binkie , but I can't find the same one with me andBrindle
> ...



Those pics are alomost a year old. We brought Binkie home as a baby inFeb '05. When she hit 3 months, she turned into the original "EVILBUN".Since then she has really changed and is quite the sweetiebun.

~Jim


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (May 5, 2006)

i took this back in december... i never had time to upload it, shes a little bit bigger then this now.... (its tootsie)


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 6, 2006)

ONE picture will NEVER doDanielle! 

Get busy with thatcamera!!



Raspberry


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (May 7, 2006)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> ONE picture will NEVER doDanielle!
> 
> Get busy with thatcamera!!
> 
> ...






haha- danielle will not be doing much of anything for about a week. iwent to a concert last night and two guys body surfing fell on myshoulder. i ended up in the hospital and i had a few x-rays... i have abrusied shoulder blade... fun fun fun- ill post updated pix of all ofthem in a week or so


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (May 7, 2006)

Oh I just wanna give her a big hug Ellie is soocute she looks like e rabbit I used to have,Your real lucky.....Soooocute!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 7, 2006)

Girl! You gotta watch those crazy bodysurfers! Hope all the fun you had was worth the couple weeks of downtime! 

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (May 8, 2006)

OUCH!!! Well, I guess we'll have to accept thatas a good reason for waiting for more photos . Hope the shoulderimprooves soon!

Jan


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (May 8, 2006)

ok- here are a few-some of them really didnt want me to take their picture-- i tried....



benji...









brindle...













chippy...








mooshu...








smore...








tootsie... just for size... my shoe size is a size 7 1/2























binkie.... some bunny-tudes NEVER change...








rosie... some things change SO much, when we get her from Buck Jones she wouldn't let me touch her...


----------



## naturestee (May 9, 2006)

Yay! There's the crew! That's awesome that you can pet Rosie now. And I love Binkie's bunnitude!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 9, 2006)

Great to see them all again. Rosie has really bloomed into a sweetheart. Tootsie is bigger than I thought too.

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 10, 2006)

Look atMooshu!

I don't think Mooshu wanted a picture taken!

Thanks for the updates! Now we know youhaven't really swapped them all for piggies or something!

Raspberry


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (May 12, 2006)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Look atMooshu!
> 
> I don't think Mooshu wanted a picture taken!
> 
> ...




no, she didnt... i felt really bad... but Binkie really didnt want her pictures taken!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 12, 2006)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> ... but Binkie really didnt want her pictures taken!


Of course.... you have to talk to her modelingagent, or offer some craisin's. 

Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## JimD (May 16, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Tootsie is bigger than I thought too.
> 
> Jan


She went to the vet to have her nails clipped yesterday and weighed inat 10.6 lbs. The vetsaid she was ingreat condition.

...one of these days I have to learn how to use the digicam so I can post bunches of pics.


----------



## Lissa (May 16, 2006)

Cute pictures!


----------



## JimD (May 18, 2006)

...guess what I learned how to do!?!?!



Tootsweeeeet


----------



## JimD (May 18, 2006)

Oh man....Who showed Daddy how to use the camera?!?!:disgust:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 18, 2006)

YAY!! Now there is *no* excuse for photos - lots and lots of photos !

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 18, 2006)

Practice makes Perfect!
P.S. Get a larger memory card. 

Rainbows!


----------



## JimD (May 19, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Practice makes Perfect!
> P.S. Get a larger memory card.
> 
> Rainbows!


Hopefully I'll get some shots as good as yours!!


I'm pretty much set for all the gadjets....we bought my daughter a newcamera and we got the old one. We've even got a photo printer thatworks independantly from the PC....sweet! Now I just have to figure outhow to play with it all!

I used to be a photography freak (35mm), but it's been a long time. This is nice though....no wasted film, developing, etc.

~Jim


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (May 27, 2006)

Adam... :-D


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 31, 2006)

Hey Danielle! Prompictures!!! :bunnydance:This was your Senior Prom, right??Did you have a good time? You guys looked great together! It looks likeyou went all out!! I like your hair red! 

Thanks for sharing! 

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (May 31, 2006)

This is so cool . Love the outfits - you both look great!

Jan


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (May 31, 2006)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Hey Danielle! Prom pictures!!!:bunnydance:This was your Senior Prom, right?? Did you have agood time? You guys looked great together! It looks like you went allout!! I like your hair red!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Raspberry




Yes, my senior prom It's kinda weird... its my last prom:?We had a good time OUTSIDE! The DJ played music all myteachers knew, we all looked at eachother and we were just like...ew... no... but when they did play "young" music EVERYONE was on thefloor. 

And thank you! I love my hair!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 31, 2006)

Congratulations Danielle!

You look beautiful.

My son had his Grad last weekend too.
The old music to him would be the Beach Boys which the DJ played. 

Rainbows!


----------



## JimD (Jun 1, 2006)

Update pics...

*Brindle...
*





*Benji...*







*&amp;

Chippy*...






...everybunny's looking for the food bowls that I JUST took to refill!!!


----------



## JimD (Jun 1, 2006)

and more...



*Me and Benji having a quiet moment...*






*Tootsie standing pretty for a treat* 
(...the top of the pen is 2 foot and she's not even trying very hard in this pic)







*&amp;*

*MooShu
*...check out the molt lines


----------



## JimD (Jun 1, 2006)

and even more...

*Princess Binkie...and her royal throne.....*


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, that pic of you an Benji is so cute - helooks so relaxed snuggled up on your shoulder. For somereason I can't see the Chippy or MooShu pictures onder:

Jan


----------



## JimD (Jun 1, 2006)

...not sure what I did wrong.
I redid the Mooshu as an attached so you should be able to see her now.
I can't find anything wrong withthe Chipper's pic, but I may have had the file open when you tried to view it.


----------



## JimD (Jun 3, 2006)

okay trying this again...

*CHIPPY!!*


----------



## JimD (Jun 3, 2006)

the bunny drawer...has all of the maintenance and emergency stuff


----------



## JimD (Jun 3, 2006)

BUNNY GOT BACK!!:bunnydance:

Tootsweet....


----------



## Pipp (Jun 3, 2006)

LOL!! Awesome pics!!:thanks:

Bunny got back... hahahahaha!! :lol:

(Hope your back is better, btw) :nurse

And I don't see my post re: the prom pics here... :huh (Maybe I forgot to hit 'enter'?)

About Danielle's gorgeous dress, and her gorgeous date! 

(Not only is he a snappy dresser, he knows how to wear it!)  

Hope they had fun! arty:

sas and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JimD (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks!!...I'm still playing around....

...the Bunnyboard in the bunny room...
***Buck's watching over things!! ***


----------



## JimD (Jun 3, 2006)

Central Command in the bunnyroom


----------



## JimD (Jun 3, 2006)

The little bunnie box was Buck's and was given to Danille by The Missus.
The candle was also given to us by her and has the "Point Pleasant Scent".


----------



## JimD (Jun 3, 2006)

...this is on the bookcase just outside the bunny room...
That's Buck's moneyclip in the center...


----------



## JimD (Jun 3, 2006)

Lilah-bean


----------



## juicyjuicee (Jun 3, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> and even more...
> 
> *Princess Binkie...and her royal throne.....*


 

Where did you get the grid likewhite thing for the litterbox?Did you make it out of something? That's a neat idea that i'd like tosteal


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jun 3, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> ...this is on the bookcase just outside the bunny room...
> That's Buck's moneyclip in the center...




We love our bunny stuff! we also have a bunny on a swing hangingoutside of the house and a bunny laying on our porch, and lots oflittle bunny things in the back yard!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 4, 2006)

:jumpforjoy:YES! I can see Chippy now! 

I love all your Bunny collectables - have to admit I love collectinganything 'Bunny'. I think it's lovely that you have some of Buck'sthings as keepsakes. 

Jan


----------



## JimD (Jun 5, 2006)

*juicyjuicee wrote:*


> Where did you get the grid likewhite thing for thelitterbox? Did you make it out of something? That's a neat idea thati'd like to steal



It was something I had laying around....it's actually part of theclothes dryer, kind of a shelf you put delicates on to dry. We neverused it for the clothes, soooooo....

Binkie got into the habit of emptying her litter pan of litter, butstill using it to poop &amp; pee in...AND THEN SHE WOULD LAY INIT!!!!!!:disgust:She got sooooo stinkie!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 5, 2006)

*juicyjuicee wrote:*


> Where did you get the grid likewhite thing for thelitterbox? Did you make it out of something? That's a neat idea thati'd like to steal


You can get something similar at Home Depot (or other DIYstores). It's used for fluorescent lights and ischeap.


----------



## Lissa (Jun 5, 2006)

Great pictures! I thought I had a lot of bunny stuff around my house! LOL


----------



## JimD (Jun 22, 2006)

It took me forever to find this from the archeives. I wanted to save it in our blog.

Copper was a mini rex and was only with us for about 10 days in November of 2004. Another sad story of a bun taken too soon from his mommy..... so he could be sold in a pet store. He was a very very sick little bunnie when we "rescued" him from the store, and he just wasn't strong enough to pull through. The vet did all that she could, but we all felt that it was best to let him go. 

I'm glad we had that time together and that you didn't have to be in the pet store when you crossed the bridge. 

He's over the Rainbow Bridge with Buck now. We'll see him again some day. Until then...."Binkie free little guy!!!"

~Jim


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jun 26, 2006)

OMG OMG I GRADUATED!!! 

:jumpforjoy::dancing::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::dancing::jumpforjoy:

yep... thats right... I DID IT!! and they say miracles dont happen!! i'll post pix when i come home


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 26, 2006)

arty0002Carty0002Oarty0002Narty0002Garty0002Rarty0002Aarty0002Tarty0002Sarty0002

WOOHOO!!!! Very Well Done Danielle. You Deserve it!

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 26, 2006)

Congrats Danielle! What are the plans now that milestone is reached?

And I missed the update! Everybunny's looking great!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 26, 2006)

Way to go!:thumbup

So, now what? Disney World?


----------



## JimD (Jun 30, 2006)

My new cane...


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 1, 2006)

*did u buy that online... or is it a buck cane??*



*JimD wrote: *


> My new cane...


----------



## JimD (Jul 2, 2006)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> *did u buy that online... or is it a buck cane??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's brand new. I found it online and for sale on ebay.:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 2, 2006)

I *love* it! What is the top made of? It looks like brass!

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Jul 2, 2006)

Missed this yesterday! (I missed a lot yesterday :zzzzz )

That's an awesome cane, it must have been your destiny to find it, it's all so perfect.  Was it a 'Buy it Now' or did you bid on it? If the latter, did you have much competition? It's one of those 'must have' items in my book.  (Like the little carrot bracelette I was outbid on at the last second :cry3). 

I was searching on 'rabbits' and 'bunnies' everyday for awhile, but that was beforeI went broke by feeding, nursing and playing with bunnies (and bunny boards) instead of earning a living. :rollseyes:'m going to have to do some more Windows shoppimg.

Use it in good health! :bunnieskiss

sas :wiggleand the gang:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 4, 2006)

As promised... graduation pictures!!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow, they really deck you out, don't they? :love:

Awesome! :great:

Love the :littlecaketoo! Looks like you had a wonderful party. :balloons:

(And I love that dress even MORE in that last shot!)

Congrats again!! :hug:


Soooo... What are your plans? Still deciding? :juggle College?



A job? :construction 

A life of leisure?





Whatever you do, don't forget your ROfriends!








sas and the buns :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 4, 2006)

What lovely pics - and that cake looks great!

Jan


----------



## JimD (Jul 5, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I *love* it! What is the top made of? It looks like brass!
> 
> Jan


 
Hi Jan,

This is what it said on the ebay description: 
_The rabbit head is a molded metal material with a silvery gold finish._

~Jim


----------



## JimD (Jul 5, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Missed this yesterday! (I missed a lot yesterday :zzzzz )
> 
> That's an awesome cane, it must have been your destiny to find it, it's all so perfect.  Was it a 'Buy it Now' or did you bid on it? If the latter, did you have much competition? It's one of those 'must have' items in my book.  (Like the little carrot bracelette I was outbid on at the last second :cry3).
> 
> ...


 Carolyn had given Buck a really nice cane with a wooden rabbit handle. I always loved it.
Now that I use a cane, I though it would be nice to have something similar, but not the same exact one. I was able to find the same one as Buck had, but couldn't find anything else that was anything like it.
The other day I put in "walking cane rabbit handle" and this one came up.
I asked my wife to bid on it. She was the only bidder and got it for the starting bid price. I noticed that the same person has 2 more up on ebay now.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 18, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG! I GOT A JOB! I finally got motivated enough to look, and the first job i applied to i got! I am a teller ata bank! WOOHOO! I am so happy :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:



I start training Sept 5th!


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 18, 2006)

Great news! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 19, 2006)

Well Done, Danielle. Quite an achievement, getting the first job you apply for. Bank Teller was one of my first jobs too when I left school, and I worked with a great crowd. Hope you enjoy it 

Jan


----------



## JimD (Aug 24, 2006)

These were some older pics that were on another thread. I just wanted to keep them "all together" (I made a punny)







I was looking for these because of Socks. Moosh is a dutch mix and hasone white foot and used to have a white spot on her nose. Her mother isS'more.






mmmmm....cookies!








...and Brindle has lost weight since this pic was taken. She still looks like a volleyball with fur in this pic.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 25, 2006)

Moo Shu looks like a combination of Socks andlittle splayed-legged Daisy! That comment about Brindle gave me a goodsmile. A volleyball with fur  Naaa, she wasn't overweight at all


----------



## JimD (Aug 25, 2006)

:sunshine:


----------



## JimD (Aug 25, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote:*


> That comment about Brindle gave me a good smile. Avolleyball with fur  Naaa, she wasn't overweight at all


:whatevah


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 25, 2006)

Voila! What an artwork!A masterpiece!How much do you want for it? All joking aside, I love thequote. Bored, much? She was QUITE cute as a furry volleyball, though.We need an updated picture of her in the same pose, to compare. Bringon the scrutiny.


----------



## JimD (Aug 25, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> Bored, much? .




Shows that much, eh? :yawn









...it's veeeeery slow today....but at least it's Friday.:bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 25, 2006)

Brindle wasn't fat! She was... uh... fluffy! Yes, that's it!


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 25, 2006)

Fluffy, big boned, tall, structuraly sound, strong, tough.... ahhh yes. And lovely.


----------



## JimD (Aug 25, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Brindle wasn't fat! She was... uh...fluffy! Yes, that's it!


Jess_sully* wrote: *



> Fluffy, big boned, tall, structuraly sound, strong, tough.... ahhh yes. And lovely.





From "Ice Age":

Manny:"I'mnot fat. It's all this hair. It makes me look poofy." 
*Sid*:"Fine. You have fat hair, but when you're ready to talk, I'm here."


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 26, 2006)

:laughid you just quote that out of nowhere? Ilove pixar/disney movies. Too funny. I think Brindle should adopt thatquote as her own


----------



## JimD (Aug 26, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote:*


> :laughid you just quote that out of nowhere? I lovepixar/disney movies. Too funny. I think Brindle should adopt that quoteas her own


Ice Age is one of my favs. I haven't seen the new one yet, but am looking forward to it.
And that quote was definatley made with Brindle in mind.
I tend to quote a lot...sometimes something has already been saidbetter than I could have. If I don't think I've got the quote right,I'll check online to make sure. The "poofy" quote I've got down pat,though.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 26, 2006)

I know pretty much every line from a few littlekid's movies including Finding Nemo (_love_ that one), TheIncredibles (yet another great one), and Shark Tale. Those arecurrently my favorites. I haven't seen IceAge II yet either, but mymom's boyfriend saw it in theater  and thought it was great.


----------



## JimD (Sep 1, 2006)

Carolyn* wrote:* (ina totally different thread)


> Hope your back is behaving andthat you aren't having to lean on that beautiful cane of yours toomuch. Take it easy on yourself. Before ya know it,Halloween will be here and you'll have to get things ready.




My back is doing very well!! The doctor told me I can stop wearing the brace and I started physial therapy last week.
The hardest part is asking for help instead of tring to do thingsmyself. Especially when it come to bags of Woody Pet or Rabbit Chow.
I LOVE my new cane. I use it all the time. It nice to have something tolean on when needed. And it's so much nicer than the clunkie one theygave me at the hospital, too.

I couldn't believe that they had the Halloween stuff out at the Agway when I went to pick up Woody Pet a couple of weeks ago.
I'm not sure I'll be up to doing a big display this year,besides.....the garage is packed and the Halloween stuff is all the wayat the back. Next year is for sure, though.

~Jim


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 1, 2006)

&gt;&gt;I couldn't believe that they hadthe Halloween stuff out at the Agway when I went to pick up Woody Pet acouple of weeks ago.&lt;&lt;

Hey Jim, they have just started putting all the *Christmas *stuff out in our Garden Centres :disgust:

jAN


----------



## JimD (Sep 16, 2006)

I figured I'd better post some new pics....since I've been bugging everybunnie else about it.

This is the most recent pic of MooSh....


----------



## naturestee (Sep 16, 2006)

She's lovely! Is that in the new bunny room, by chance?


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> She's lovely! Is that in the new bunny room, by chance?




Thanks! She's such a sweet timid bunnie. She's S'more's baby...about 3 yrs old now.


I took that pic about 6 weeks ago when she wasn't feeling well. I set that NIC pen up in the den so I could keep an eye on her.


The new room is going to be downstairs. MrsD has been working so hardto get the basement cleared out! There's just a few more things to moveout and put away. I'm going to see if I can get the NIC add-ons puttogether and arranged so we can see how thw spacing is going to workout. 
I've got pics of the rooms in process, but I have to resize them all. 
SOMEbunnie changed the upload setting for the camera/photo program. The pics are coming up poster size!!! :disgust:

Now if I can only figure out how to put the setting back :huh.:camera:crash

`jim


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2006)

Here's some pics of the new room...
MrsD working hard....Lilah's helpin too!


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2006)

...pile of NIC grids cartons behind NIC add-on.

That's the witdh of the add-on we're planning on. They'll come out another grid and will have the cage behind that


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2006)

This is Binkie in her current setup. The new one will come out anoter grid.


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2006)

Here's Tootsie in her current setup. You can'tsee her face, but she's not happy that Binkie took up some of her space(just for now...not much longer!)
The NIC grids go down and around the end of her cage. It gives her some room, but cetainly not enough.
Her new setup will give her the run of the exercise area during theday, and then the others will get runtime when we get home. Theexercise area is going to be the common area...we hope. After they allget finished marking it that is .


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2006)

This is the current bunnieroom.

L&gt;R top is Brindle..Benji..Chippy

L bottom is Binkie, before we put on the extra NIC grids. And R bottom is Rosieroo.


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2006)

S'more and MooShu are on the funiture down at the end.

Before we got Tootsie, the expen was set up on the other side of theroom. We had a ramp for the bunnies on the top, and they would eachhave time to run up &amp; down &amp; round &amp; round.


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2006)

Tootsie's setup takes up the entire expen area. And that part of the reason we're moving the buns to the new room.


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 21, 2006)

Missed this one!

Looking good, I can't wait to see the new setup.

I'd love to see some more pictures of that big Tootsie girl as well!


----------



## JimD (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## JimD (Sep 29, 2006)

Here's the layout we're going to use in the new bunnie room....


----------



## JimD (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm goning to try to post some pics today.
The setting on the cam are still not right and I'm still learning how to use the edit program we have. Wish me luck!!!

This is the first attempt....

....a S'more snuggle


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 7, 2006)

That's so cute Jim. Do you have a Baby blanket on your shoulder?

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## JimD (Oct 7, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> That's so cute Jim. Do you have a Baby blanket on your shoulder?
> 
> Soooska:apollo:


...ummmmmm,yeah....Care Bears I think


----------



## JimD (Oct 9, 2006)

Here's another one from the same day. We hadjust finished up clipping her nails and trimming the poopie-butt-mats.Lots of "huffing &amp; squeaking" was going on, but she finalysettled down for some TLC....


----------



## JimD (Oct 9, 2006)

***munch-a-munch-a-muncha****


----------



## JimD (Oct 9, 2006)

Me: "Binkie ??"

Binkie: "Yes, Daddy??"


----------



## JimD (Oct 9, 2006)

Me: "Why is there hay all over your cage, ...and where did it come from??"

Binkie: "You mean this hay?"


----------



## JimD (Oct 9, 2006)

Me: ***noticing bag of hay by Binkie's cage, with bottom RIPPED open***
"Binkie did you do this??"

Binkie: "What?"


----------



## JimD (Oct 9, 2006)

Output doesn't lie. This litter pan was clean the night before, and she managed to get it overflowing by morning:disgust:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh this is to funny. Do you have a better picture of the cage set up? I want to add something to there cages for them.



This is my day for typos.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 9, 2006)

LOL!! I'm sure that innocent looking Binkie wouldn't chew that bag:angelwoah, that is a *LOT* of poops).

Is it me, or does S'more look kinda huffed after her manicure??? 

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Oct 9, 2006)

Hahaha,great pictures Jim!,Binkie looks ever so cute



Jimsays....Output doesn't lie. This litter pan was clean thenight before, and she managed to get it overflowing by morning:disgust:



well..you know she's healthy then lol



cheryl


----------



## Haley (Oct 9, 2006)

Aww Im in love with S'more. Ive always wanted a little dutch girl (and a tort too!).

Tell her she's welcome in Michigan anytime you come into town. She can meet my handsome (and single!) boys...


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Nov 9, 2006)

Hellllo... apparently my daddy bought oxbow.. i didnt know how much he bought.. until it was delieved!!! 

:shock2::shock2::shock2::shock2::shock2::shock2::shock2:











THAT IS A 70LB BOX OF HAY!!! OH MY GOOD GEE GOLLY WIZ!!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 9, 2006)

Yay! Time for some happy bunnies and a much happier wallet for your dad!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Nov 9, 2006)

the living room smells nice too!!


----------



## mambo101 (Nov 9, 2006)

I spoil my bunnies with Oxbow Hay too.Fortunately, a local petstore has it in stock all the time. I usuallybuy the 9 pound boxes.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 10, 2006)

Now that's a *lot* of hay for Binkie (and the others) to throw around everywhere 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh yea we ordered that size. It s alot. I love it though its for four buns it still last.


----------



## JimD (Nov 10, 2006)

The Pet Goods by us just started carrying Oxbow products. I was so excited!!!!
I bought one of the 40 oz bags of timothy hay and it lasted 3 days. Thebuns LOVED it and ate most of it......instead of just tossing at eachother.

The price was a bit high though @$9.99.

Even with the shipping,the50# baleonlycame to $60 and should last about 2 months or so. The same amount ofKaytee would cost about $125. CHA-Ching!!!

The last bag of Kaytee was unfit for the buns, because there were allkinds of weeds and stalks and vines and crap in it. I'll be returningit directly to Kaytee with a letter saying that I will no longer bebuying their products. I don't even really care about getting a refund.I just want them to know how unsatisfied I am, and that I'll pass myopinion on to my fellow bunnie owners ALL OVER THE WORLD!!!
Even the timothy cubes look like they have crud mixed in. The buns areleaving residuals of what looks like ground up stalks and other garbageplants from the cubes. I didn't see the Oxbow cubes in the store, butI'll ask them to start ordering them for me. And I'll be switching fromthe Kaytee Timothy Complete over to the Oxbow pellets as well.

Oxbow and Woody Pet....It can't get much better:bunnydance:

`jim


----------



## naturestee (Nov 10, 2006)

Yay! Jim is officially converted! :sunshine:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 11, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> Ibought one of the 40 oz bags of timothy hay and it lasted 3 days. Thebuns LOVED it and ate most of it......instead of just tossing at eachother.
> 
> The price was a bit high though @$9.99.
> 
> Even with the shipping,the50# baleonlycame to $60 and should last about 2 months or so. The same amount ofKaytee would cost about $125. CHA-Ching!!!



40 oz, $9? 50 lbs, $60? :laugh:

I used to do that. :wink







This I thinkcost me $40.  Isplit it with a friend (Aurora/Dawn), an she dropped it off.:hug2: I paid around $14 a bale plusgas.I think all totalled it'stwo and ahalf 90 lb bales. 

I've used a lot of it, so it doesn't quite go up to the ceilinganymore, but it does still span the length of the tub (couldn't get anangle to show that), andthere's a bale lying flat on alongthe bottom under the other bale and bags. I'm going throughat least one of those green garbage bags full every week for my fourhay eaters (and hay players).

Of course it would be nice to still have the use of mybathtub, but hey! Anything for the bunnies! :biggrin:

(I'd probably just put another rabbit in there anyway). :brownbunny




sas :crazinessand the grass


----------



## naturestee (Nov 11, 2006)

LOL! Yeah, I'm actually buying farmer hay now too. But Jim lives in New Jersey. Need I say more?


----------



## JimD (Nov 11, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> LOL! Yeah, I'm actually buying farmer hay nowtoo. But Jim lives in New Jersey. Need I say more?




Makes you wonder why NJ is called the "Garden State", eh?!?

There's a couple of places where I can go to get fresh bales, but it'sand hour and a half one way. And I've got an itty bitty car, too.
I need to hook up with someone that has a van or truck so I can pick up a couple of bales.


----------



## mambo101 (Nov 11, 2006)

A local feed store here sells whole bales foraround 6 bucks, but the hay looks so crappy compared to Oxbow. I paidabout 20 bucks for the 9 pound box. But that was also with a 25% offcoupon they send me every 3 months. But it works out since it usuallytake me about that much time to go through that much. Of course it willbe less time than that now since José is part of the group and he is areal hay fiend.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 11, 2006)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Alocal feed store here sells whole bales for around 6 bucks, but the haylooks so crappy compared to Oxbow. I paid about 20 bucks for the 9pound box. But that was also with a 25% off coupon they send me every 3months. But it works out since it usually take me about that much timeto go through that much. Of course it will be less time than that nowsince José is part of the group and he is a real hay fiend.


Actually, I've discovered that 'crappy' is subjective to bunnies. I've been watching all mine pull the brown stuff outfirst, they seem to prefer it! And I also made a point ofgetting 1st cut Timothy, which is MUCH higher fiber than secondcut. It was much cheaper I think, about $4 a bale.They'll eat it, but not as enthusiastically. They leave a lotmore of it behind, although if it's all they've got, the big hay eatersin the back room (Radar and Darry) will finish all of it.(That's probably why they're so healthy). 

The second cut this time around was pretty dirty and had some earwigsin it, but nobunny seems to mind, they quite like it. Noallergies with this lot. 

But you do have to watch for Blister Beetles, dead or alive.They can be deadly if eaten, but seeing as the same holds true forhorses, feed stores are pretty careful about that. And theymay be more of a southeastern thing, I'll have to look thatup. (I found that out when doing all the research re: Pez'smouth problem, thanks for the reminder, I forgot to post it).

JimD* wrote: *


> There's a couple of placeswhere I can go to get fresh bales, but it's and hour and a half oneway. And I've got an itty bitty car, too.
> I need to hook up with someone that has a van or truck so I can pick up a couple of bales.



The feed store or barn should let you break it up into lighter andsmaller bags, and for that price, if they can't all fit in your car,it's still well worth the effort.  Just balanceoff the price of gas, the stress of driving on your back, and whether atrip to the country is economical and soothing, or a completenightmare. Who knows, you may come home with a few pigs,chickens and sheep.  (I came thisclose to birdnapping thecutest, friendliest little Cornish Game Hen -- I almost cried when Ifound what breedthe little guy was.:cry1: I've avoided the poultry sections of the grocery storelike the plague ever since). 

But I digress... 

sas


----------



## JimD (Nov 12, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I've used a lot of it, so it doesn't quite go up to the ceilinganymore, but it does still span the length of the tub (couldn't get anangle to show that), andthere's a bale lying flat on alongthe bottom under the other bale and bags. I'm going throughat least one of those green garbage bags full every week for my fourhay eaters (and hay players).
> 
> Of course it would be nice to still have the use of mybathtub, but hey! Anything for the bunnies! :biggrin:
> 
> ...




Too funny, sas!!!
I was thinking that the tub in the bunnies bathroom would be a goodplace to store it in my place too!! However I wash the drop pans fromthe cages in that tub, so I'd have to keep moving the hay.

I've got a garage and a shed, but I wanted to keep it away from the critters (mice, bugs, etc.).
Now that we've got a dehumidifier in the basement, that might have to be the storage place.

Right now it's still sitting in the living room until I empty out enough so that I can move it without hurting my back.

We have a riding/boarding stables close by. I keep forgetting to stopby and see if they can sell me some hay. It's only a few miles, so Icould make a few trips back and forth if necessary.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Nov 16, 2006)

inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:

YEYEYEYEYEYEY!! ITZZZ MAHH BIRFFDAY!! and my mommies toooo!!

inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:



:bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 16, 2006)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

arty::birthday


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 16, 2006)

:birthday Have a great day, Danielle and Mrs D :birthday

Jan


----------



## JimD (Nov 23, 2006)

I had some pics that I never got around to posting.
MrsD picked this up at a candle shop in the Poconos.


----------



## JimD (Nov 23, 2006)

I found this in an antique shop when I went to Michigan


----------



## JimD (Nov 23, 2006)

This is really cute ....not sure where exactly MrsD picked this up...somewhere in the Poconos though


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 23, 2006)

To cute, not fair though...I want them!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL! Jim, you and Mrs D seem a bit like me -buying anything that has a bunny about it . I love them.What is the rabbit that you found in the antique shop made of? It looksa little like Amber in the pic.

Jan


----------



## JimD (Nov 23, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> What is the rabbit that you found in the antiqueshop made of? It looks a little like Amber in the pic.
> 
> Jan



It's made of glass.
It's an art-deco piece made by the Viking Glass Co. 
The color is referred to as persimmon.


----------



## samixXx (Nov 24, 2006)

> wow and i taught i had alot off hay:shock:
> i get a huge bale delivered twice a week off a farmer he told me my rabbits eat more hay then his cows:elephant:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 24, 2006)

B - H - LIMEY!

That is .... loadz of hay! That farmer is right, my sisters horse doesnt eat that much hay either!

I have two guinea pigs, and 2 bunnies andI useabouta black bag full a week (as I use it as bedding also- And theguinea pigshave/eat most of it! My bunnies dont really caremuch for hay.

Where I get my hay from - a horse farm they sell it at one black bag full = 95p Bargain!


You can also get balesat £3 but I dont want my car to get messy :?lol.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 24, 2006)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*



"Lemme duck down."







Omg! Is she inside your telelvision? :shock: How did she get in there


----------



## JimD (Nov 25, 2006)

That picture of the hay in the tub was posted by sas (Pipp).
I don't have quite that much and MrsD was totally against it being stored in the tub.

Chippy is in a box that my circular saw came in. I left it layingaround and she decided it would make a cool cubby to hang out in....sowe left it in the bunnie room until it was pretty well shredded. Itdoes look like she's in the TV though....bun-a-vision!

jim


----------



## samixXx (Nov 25, 2006)

lol this farmer didnt want money but myboyfriend gave him 100euro and he said i can have as much as i want sothey agreed on 100 bales for 100euro
plus he delivers it to my house which is 30 mins from his. 
its great because i was paying 8euro for a tiny bag from the petshop and they prefer the farm hay.
i have 2 little piggies off bunnys that always find the bales of hayand just sit on them eating and eating il have to take a pic later
i think id be against having hay in my tub too lol
might make having a bath a bit difficult:bunnydance:


----------



## JimD (Feb 8, 2007)

My sister sent me this .....



*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
United States** Postal Service Story 

Our dog, Abbey, died Aug. 23, and the day after Abbey died, my 4 year
old, Meredith, was SO upset. She wanted to write a letter to God so that
God would recognize Abbey in heaven. 

She told me what to write, and I did. Then she put 2 pictures of Abbey
in the envelope. We addressed it to God in Heaven, put two stamps on it(because, as she said, it could be a long way to heaven). We put our
return address on it, and I let her put it in the drop box at the post
office that afternoon. She was absolutely sure that letter would get to
heaven, and I wasn't about to disillusion her. 

So today is Labor Day. We took the kids to the museum inAustin**, and
when we came home, there was a package wrapped in gold on our frontporch. It was addressed to Mer. So, she took it inside and opened it. 

Inside was a book, When Your Pet Dies, by Mr. Rogers (Fred Rogers) Onthe inside of front cover was the letter we had written to God, in itsenvelope
(opened). On the opposite page was one of the pictures of Abbey tapedon the page. On the back page was the other picture of Abbey, and this
handwritten note on pink paper: 

"Dear Mer, 
I know that you will be happy to find out that Abbey arrived safely and
soundly in heaven. Having the pictures you sent to me was a big help! I
recognized Abbey right away! 

You know, Mer, she isn't sick anymore. Her spirit is here with me (-just
like it stays in your heart-) young and running and playing. Abbey loved
being your dog, you know. Since we don't need our bodies in heaven, I
don't have any pockets to keep things in-- so I am sending you your
beautiful letter back with the pictures--so that you will have this
little memory book to keep. 

One of my angels is taking care of this for me. I hope this little book
will help. 

Thank you for your beautiful letter. Thank your mother for sending it.
What a wonderful mother you have. I picked her especially for you. 

God blesses you every day and remember, I love you very much. By the
way, I am in heaven and everywhere there is love. 

Signed, 
God, and one of his special angels *



*How wonderful is that! I never knew there were angels working at the post office!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 8, 2007)

A w w w w w ... this made me cry. :tears2:

How sweet... thanks for posting that. :hug1



sas


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 8, 2007)

What a lovely thing for someone to do! Not onlyto take the time to reply and put a child's mind at rest, but also tosend the book. Just shows that there are some nice people out there 

Thanks for posting that, Jim. Renewed my Faith in human nature!

Jan


----------



## JimD (Sep 10, 2007)

*The Briar Patch Story* 

*"I Can't Remember My Name"* 
by Laurie Hanson 

I remember when I was smaller that someone cuddled me in their arms and spoke to me softly. I remember always being warm and safe. I remember always having enough to eat and that the food was good. I remember that once I lived in a house with humans. When I got a little bigger, the humans didn't cuddle me so much any more. They sometimes yelled at me if I made a mess. 

Then someone said I was too messy to be in the house and they put me in a hutch in back of the house. Pretty soon, nobody came to see me much at all any more. They just came out to put some pellets in a dish and some water in a bottle. No more cuddles, no more soft words. Sometimes I got very hot and then later I got pretty cold. 

One day I heard the humans talking, "He'll be better off free, with his own kind. He can fend for himself. Besides, it's not like there's no food or shelter there." They put me in a cardboard box and took me for a ride in the car. I remember being there before when I was really small and they brought me home from the pet shop. The humans took me out of the box and put me on the ground. It was pretty scary. I didn't recognize anything. It was all strange. Then the humans turned their backs, walked away, got into the car and drove off. I knew they would be back soon, so I sat and waited. I waited a very long time. The sun started to go behind the mountains and it got colder. The wind off the river was piercing. Pretty soon it was dark. The humans didn't come back. 

Some other rabbits came out and sniffed at me. One of them punched me, another bit me and another slashed my ear. That really hurt and I cried and ran away. I tried to find a place to hide, but everywhere I looked and scooted into, some other rabbit was already there and chased me out. It was really dark now and really cold and I was hungry and thirsty. I smelled some food and went over to get some, but the other rabbits chased me away. I cried again. 

My fur isn't sleek and glossy any more; it's dirty and raggedy. I don't know how long I've been here. They call it "The Briar Patch." Some humans come sometimes and leave food; it isn't very good. Once a human came and I thought I knew her. I started to go up to her, but then I remembered, humans don't want me around. I ran into the bushes. 

I never have enough to eat because I'm not very brave and can't fight for food, so I just have to eat what's left and that's usually pretty sorry stuff. I'm never warm and dry;the only place I have to curl up and hide in is muddy and dank. Sometimes I remember the better days, but more and more those days seem like a long ago dream. I still cry sometimes. 

I can't remember my name.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 10, 2007)

I love that. It is on the rescue I foster fors site.


----------



## JimD (Sep 10, 2007)

[align=center]*For rescuers and shelter volunteers:* [/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Unlike most days at Rainbow Bridge, this day dawned cold and gray, damp as a swamp and as dismal as could be imagined. All the recent arrivals were confused and concerned. They had no idea what to think for they had never experienced a day like this before. But the animals who had spent some time waiting for their beloved people knew exactly what was happening and began to gather at the pathway leading to the Bridge to watch. They knew this was something special. 

It wasn't too long before an elderly animal came into view, head hung heavy and low with tail dragging along the ground. The other animals on the pathway...the ones who had been at RainBow Bridge for a while...knew the story of this sad creature immediately. They had seen it happen far too many times. 

Although it was obvious the animal's heart was leaden and he was totally overcome with emotional pain and hurt, there was no sign of injury or any illness. Unlike the pets waiting at the Bridge, this animal had not been restored to his prime. He was full of neither health nor vigor. He approached slowly and painfully, watching all the pets who were by now watching him. He knew he was out of place here. This was no resting place for him. He felt instinctively that the sooner he could cross over, the happier he would be. But alas, as he came closer to the Bridge, his way was barred by the appearance of an Angel who spoke softly to the old animal and apologized sorrowfully, telling him that he would not be able to pass. Only those animals who were with their special people could pass over the RainBow Bridge. And he had no special beloved people...not here at the Bridge nor on Earth below. 

With no place else to turn, the poor elderly animal looked toward the fields before the Bridge. There, in a separate area nearby, he spotted a group of other sad-eyed animals like himself...elderly and infirm. Unlike the pets waiting for their special people, these animals weren't playing, but simply lying on the green grass, forlornly and miserably staring out at the pathway leading to the Bridge. The recent arrival knew he had no choice but to join them. And so, he took his place among them, just watching the pathway and waiting. 

One of the newest arrivals at the Bridge, who was waiting for his special people, could not understand what he had just witnessed and asked one of the pets who had been there for some time to explain it to him. 

"That poor animal was a rescue, sent to the pound when his owner grew tired of him. They way you see him now, with graying fur and sad, cloudy eyes, was exactly the way he was when he was put into the kennels. He never, ever made it out and passed on only with the love and comfort that the kennel workers could give him as he left his miserable and unloved existence on Earth for good. Because he had no family or special person to give his love, he has nobody to escort him across the Bridge." 

The first animal thought about this for a minute and then asked, "So what will happen now?" 

As he was about to receive his answer, the clouds suddenly parted and the all-invasive gloom lifted. Coming toward the Bridge could be seen a single figure...a person who, on Earth, had seemed quite ordinary...a person who, just like the elderly dog, had just left Earth forever. This figure turned toward a group of the sad animals and extended outstretched palms. The sweetest sounds they had ever heard echoed gently above them and all were bathed in a pure and golden light. Instantly, each was young and healthy again, just as they had been in the prime of life. 

From within the gathering of pets waiting for their special people, a group of animals emerged and moved toward the pathway. As they came close to the passing figure, each bowed low and each received a tender pat on the head or a scratch behind the ears. Their eyes grew even brighter as the figure softly murmured each name. Then, the newly-restored pets fell into line behind the figure and quietly followed this person to the Bridge, where they all crossed together. 

The recent arrival who had been watching, was amazed. "What happened?" 

"That was a rescuer," came the answer. "That person spent a lifetime trying to help pets of all kinds. The ones you saw bowing in respect were those who found new homes because of such unselfish work. They will cross when their families arrive. Those you saw restored were ones who never found homes. When a rescuer arrives, they are permitted to perform one, final act of rescue. They are allowed to escort those poor pets they couldn't place on Earth across the Rainbow Bridge. You see, all animals are special to them...just as they are special to all animals." 

"I think I like rescuers," said the recent arrival. 

"So does God," was the reply. 

--Author Unknown-- 
[/align]
(From 3 Bunnies Rabbit Rescue website)


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 10, 2007)

:bigtears:That one always makes me cry.


----------



## JimD (Sep 22, 2007)

*The new setup











Toostie...being curious






...in the run next to Benji






Binkie was being a little snot and was sent to her pen after biting my ankles several times
...and the batteries went dead after this shot...the flash didn't work.






Rosie wasn't impressed with the photo-shoot at all







Brindle looking pretty..






Benji...eating...as usual






S'more...such a sweetie-lady






MooShu...the messy-bun






annnnd Chippy!*


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 22, 2007)

Great new setup, Jim! I love it. 

How can you make up such things about sweet little Binkie?! You know she never does any wrong!

Send her down here to me!


----------



## JimD (Sep 22, 2007)

See Binkie in her pen looking so cute (circled in red) ?

See the stick on top of her pen (circled in yellow) ?

That's the one I use to get her litter pan outof her cage so I don't have to go for stitches every time it needs to be changed...thankyouverymuch. 





*** i love her anyways, and you can't have her***


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 22, 2007)

Hee hee - well, I tamed Penny. Maybe I can tame Binkie, too. She's too cute to be that mean!


----------



## Haley (Sep 22, 2007)

Beautiful stories you posted earlier Jim. Those made me cry.

Your new setup looks great! 

And give S'more kisses from me, tell her she's invited to join my dutch army any day






Beautiful!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 22, 2007)

JimD* wrote: *


> See Binkie in her pen looking so cute (circled in red) ?
> 
> See the stick on top of her pen (circled in yellow) ?
> 
> ...


:laugh:

As for the rest of it, WHAT AN AWESOME SET UP! This is bunny heaven! I can't let my crew see this, they'll all wanna come live at your place. Heck, I wanna come live at your place! 



sas :love:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 22, 2007)

You only have 8 rabbits?! Jim if you ever added a 9th you'd need a bigger house!


----------



## JimD (Oct 14, 2007)

I caught a couple cute ones of Tootsie...



Playing with her ball







Under the blankie!










PEEEEEEK!!









DBF!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 14, 2007)

WOW! That's a big bunny! She's so adorable! I like how she tucked her head for her DBF!


----------



## JimD (Oct 31, 2007)

Not as many trick-or-treaters as I thought there'd be. 
Now were stuck with allllll of this extra candy.

All in all it was a good night.
Sippin' on some pumpkin ale and munchin' on some roasted pumpkin seeds...mmmmm.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 31, 2007)

Those pics of Tootise are great! Angel does that too with a blankie.

Mmm, punkin seeds, roasted are the best!


----------



## JimD (Apr 9, 2008)

m'lady tootsie....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 9, 2008)

Jim, she is SO freakin' gorgeous! I love that big bunny!!! :hearts:


----------



## JimD (Apr 15, 2008)

i forgot i posted this:?



*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Jim, she is SO freakin' gorgeous! I love that big bunny!!! :hearts:




thanks, penni!
i wub my big black bunneh!

she's so hard to get good pics of.
i had to take about 10 just to get that one.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a hard time with some photos of Bo. Is it cause they are darker?


----------



## JimD (Apr 15, 2008)

"on the nosey!" (as igor would've said)

i call her my stealth bunnie cuz she can hide from the camera simple by standing still.
i almost hope that her eyes come out red (removable with red-eye fixer on edit program)....otherwise you can't see them at all.
it's hard to read some of her facial expression, too.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 15, 2008)

I love that picture of her cause her ears are SO forward like "DAD! What is that thing?!?!"


----------



## JimD (Jun 10, 2008)

Chippy 5/27/2008



...at the beginning of her "lump" 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36155&forum_id=16



*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## JimD (Jun 10, 2008)

Chippy 5/28/2008

,,,the evening before the cyst was aspirated...


----------



## JimD (Jun 10, 2008)

Chippy 5/30/2008

The day after the aspiration...
It's still swollen and sensitive to the touch...














......and, yes!!....she is peeing in this pic !!! :shock:























....and, the "ok now, go away!!" BIG nose pic....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 10, 2008)

Jim, I love this picture of her! Look at that bunnitude! and that pink above her lips..... just adorable!


----------



## JimD (Jun 10, 2008)

I took this first pic a while back....
...can you see where the cyst is in the second pic?


----------



## cheryl (Jun 11, 2008)

I just loved Chippy's pictures Jim...she is such a sweetheart....oh i just love her ears how they are black and white....how cute they are!

I also liked the picture of her standing up and you can see her cute lil tail...i just love bunny tails


----------



## JimD (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin2:


----------



## JimD (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

Your bunnies look very umm umm full figured.


----------



## JimD (Jul 4, 2008)

they're poofy!

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

How much do they weigh?


----------



## JimD (Jul 4, 2008)

Tootsie weighs 11 lbs...a large NZ doe.
She's just a really big bunny. And quite an armload! 
I'll have to get some pics of me holding her.
At 10 months she weighedalmost 10 lbs....she's 3-1/2 years old now.

The others range from 5 lbs to 6.5 lbs.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

They look bigger.:biggrin2:


----------



## JimD (Jul 4, 2008)

Now THIS was a chubby bunny!!!:shock:
Brindle 2 years ago...about 2 years old.








And now she's a slimmer trimmer version!
Look!!!She's got hips!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh my lord. Weight Watchers for Bunnies?


----------



## JimD (Aug 23, 2008)

I went down to tuck the buns in for the night...
,,, and found Rosie had already tucked herself in


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 23, 2008)

JIm that's such a cute picture, she needs a pillow.

Susan


----------



## JimD (Aug 23, 2008)

This is a sample of the backyard-bounty we get on a daily basis during the growing season ...

... zucchinis, tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, cucumbers, pears, and dandylions greens...


----------



## Haley (Jan 8, 2009)

Jim we need some more pics! How is everybun?


----------



## JimD (Feb 10, 2009)

A few new ones of MooShu...


----------



## JimD (Feb 14, 2009)

It's S'more's "Gotcha Day" today!!! 5 years :biggrin2:
arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Gotcha day Smores!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 15, 2009)

[align=center]*Happy Belated Gotcha Day Smores*[/align]
[align=center]:bunnydance:inkelepht:arty::headflick::dutch:rabbithop:bunny18:bunny19:running bunny[/align]
[align=center]*Susan*[/align]


----------



## Haley (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day Smore! She's still on my bunnynapping list, Jim


----------



## JimD (Feb 15, 2009)

*Haley wrote: *


> She's still on my bunnynapping list, Jim



:zoro: BACK-BACK-BACK !!...MY BUNNY !!!









...however....I can't think of anyone else I'd want her to go to. :hug:


----------



## Haley (Feb 16, 2009)

Aww that's sweet  Shes so beautiful. I always wanted a tort dutch for Max and Basil. Maybe someday


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 17, 2009)

*JimD wrote: *


> :zoro: BACK-BACK-BACK !!...MY BUNNY !!!


:laugh:


----------



## Becca (Feb 25, 2009)

This blog has been mentioned in Today on Ro


x


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 25, 2009)

Awww lookit S'mores....... :hearts:


----------



## JimD (May 9, 2009)

I took a gazillion pics, but the auto-focus seems to be wonky.
Here's a few that did come out semi-okay...

Tootsie started out not being very interested...








Then she decided that it _*might*_ be okay if I took some pics...






"Get my good side!"







Fuzz-butt!!!







Chippy-gurl sitting oh so pretty...








Annnnnd......




Not-the-bunny....an Eden puppy


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 9, 2009)

Cute pictures! Was the puppy hiding from the bunny's?


----------



## JimD (Sep 11, 2009)

:wave:

I bet you were expecting pics.....sorry.

*Autumn sent me this in a PM when I was feeling particularly down....

:hugsquish:*thankyouthankyouthankyouhaiku

*.....and I asked if I could share it with y'all.*







NorthernAutumn*wrote:*




> *Chippy loves spandex-
> 
> clad Jim as he strikes poses,
> 
> ...




Now I just need a slide show withmusic, and use this for the captions!


----------



## JimD (Sep 11, 2009)

My daughter bought me this print when she was on vacation in the Poconos...:biggrin2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 12, 2009)

Aw Jim...:bunnyhug:... missed ya, man!

Love the picture! I like the highlighting around their hair. How long was she in Ponocos? (Is this Danielle? I've heard of her, but haven't met her online her...)

I was just sitting here a few days ago, thinking about the time that I saw the Phantom of the Opera, in Toronto... 

Starring... Paul Stanley!

It was absolutely awesome! Such a wicked voice  Makes me wonder what he's like in concert (I think you might have an idea there )

BTW, I'd like to submit a request from Slatey... He's asking for more MooShu pics... something about girls that look like him are hot.


----------



## JimD (Sep 12, 2009)

[align=left]:singing::trio:boohoo:[/align]


[align=left]:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:[/align]
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/C8LSQNdkXPY&feature=related&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 12, 2009)

:faint::faint::faint:



Jim's POSTING? IN HIS BLOG???

Wow Autumn....great job getting him back in here...

Next time make sure that "pictures" is in what you write so we'll get those too!



:hug:



Jim - its nice to see you posting again in here!


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2009)

:hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:...*My Chippy*...:hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 26, 2009)

Chippy is adorable, probably not spoiled either!


----------



## JimD (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think iI ever posted this slide show.
I probably posted a lot of the pics from it though.

anyways....click on the pic!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 14, 2009)

It was such fun to watch Chippy last night - I swear she knew when people were talking about her. At times I think she was waiting for us to clap and show our appreciation for her entertainment.

She sure is a cutie!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 14, 2010)

What a cute bunny, looks like my Moo Moo. Very nice slide show.


----------



## MILU (Feb 14, 2012)

Cute bunnies, tee-hee!!! :biggrin2:
Nice pics!!!


----------



## JimD (Feb 28, 2012)

Today is MooShu's Gotcha Day!!!

2/28/2004.... She was about 3 months old.
(S'more was her mommy)

I've had her for over 8 years now.

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY MOOSH !!
arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 28, 2012)

[align=center]*Happy 8thGotcha Day MooShu.*[/align]
[align=center]*Boy did you hit the Jack Pot with your Daddy.*[/align]
[align=center]:weee:inkbouce:inkelepht::running bunny:bunny18:rabbithoparty::bestwishes::balloons:[/align]


----------

